# Pacesetter Exhaust?



## MikeTheDiabetic (Mar 16, 2010)

Hey everybody. i just bought a 2006 M6 on the weekend and i love the car. i am looking into cat backs for it and came across the pacesetter and would like to know what you think about it. Good cat back or waste of time and money?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

It is always cheaper to just buy mufflers. Unless you go FI or a big power NA, you won't benifit from a whole catback.

Pacesetter usually user cheaper materials to make them affordable. If you hit it with some good ceramic header paint I don't see why it wouldn't last. The headers seem decent when you buy or get them coated.


----------



## QUIKSLVR04GOAT (Nov 24, 2008)

It is a lot cheaper to buy some mufflers then have custom bent tubing. I saw a set of Pacesetter headers, they dont look too bad, ill probably end up getting those. I guess we will see how those turn out....


----------



## Huckleberry06 (Feb 19, 2010)

yea im on the market right now for headers as well. kooks would be the ideal choice for me, but im running low on cash so i hope i find a money tree soon.


----------



## TwiztedShifter (Mar 20, 2010)

Save your hard earned money for good parts... Dont buy the cheaper stuff and then be mad when it doesnt fit!! lol.. Better off waitin imo:shutme


----------



## biddog24 (Feb 21, 2010)

I`m looking at headers also. I have the catback system w/x pipe really like the sound . Want to put headers on, agree about the price, usully cost a little more for fit and finish. Looking at the JCB`s but is it the shortys or the long tube I want, and with long tubes where do the cats end up? Not done much homework here thought I would get a head start.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

TwiztedShifter said:


> Save your hard earned money for good parts... Dont buy the cheaper stuff and then be mad when it doesnt fit!! lol.. Better off waitin imo:shutme


Pacesetters don't have fitment issues. And spending the extra $500 for 6 extra HP in Kooks I personally think is crazy.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Pacesetter products rust. Plain and simple.

I'm saving up for the Kooks signature series stepped headers. Yeah they're $1200, but they'll handle any future mod I may make, including adding cubes and/or FI, plus they claim to build the broadest torque band.

As for a catback, I'm pretty sold on Bassani's product, and it's a great deal for being stainless.


----------



## QUIKSLVR04GOAT (Nov 24, 2008)

Poncho Dan said:


> Pacesetter products rust. Plain and simple.


Then why not put a coat of High Temp Clear Coat on it? That will stop them from rusting.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

:lol: No it won't. They rust from the inside out.


----------



## gtospeed (Aug 24, 2008)

Defiantly get the kooks man that car deserves the best!


----------



## NHLS1GOAT (Mar 27, 2010)

carbon steel will rust, you can coat it with jet hot or something like that. Stainless is the best way to go, and there are many other vendors out there that make longtube headers besides Kooks. SLP, ARH are just two that come to mind. Coating also help lower under hood temps and can help in the long run. I've had a custom exhaust set up on my car and it was ok with the exception that once in a while over bumps it would rub and make noise. Also if you decide to go the custom route be sure to get a few quotes first, also go to a shop that someone you know has been to. The quality of work from one shop to another can be a world of difference. A high quality cat back system properly installed won't do that. Good Luck


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

gtospeed said:


> Defiantly get the kooks man that car deserves the best!


If you mean their headers, sure, but their new "Street Screamer" catback is way overpriced ($1200) for a system that's almost as loud as open headers.


----------

